# How long until you see scurs coming in?



## Reptigirl (Jun 8, 2011)

I got 2 Nigerian Dwarf kids last week that are 9 weeks old. 

They were disbudded about 4 weeks ago.  One doesn't seem to be growing anything back  but the smaller one has a noticeable "bump" where the horn should be.  The person I got them from said that 2 of her other kids that were disbudded at the same time were already growing scurs.  She said they were very noticeable and that the bump should not grow into anything.  I'm just wondering if this little "bump" is going to turn into a horn? or a scur?  Or just always be a  "bump".  The scab is gone and the hair has grown around it.  But it is still somewhat noticeable.  It almost has a tiny point on top of it.  It is well attached to the skull & does not move.

Opinions?  Should I be looking for someone to reburn it while she is still small?


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 8, 2011)

You probably won't know for awhile yet.  I am guessing that it is just a bump.  I am guessing that because that being disbudded @ 5 weeks old is long overdue.  I usually do it at 7-10 days and often times @ 3-7 days.  then there is the whole thing about how it was done.  Copper ring method or to the skull method(my preference).  If it was copper ring method done at 5 wks I would bet you have a horn on the way.


----------



## Reptigirl (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not the one who did it.  I wasn't there.  But I was told when I got the goats that there was a "very good cooper ring so they shouldn't get horns". 

Also the babies were very tiny (they were quads).  So the person didn't disbud them sooner because she said there were no buds showing up.  I was just really not wanting any more goats with horns!  They get them caught in EVERYTHING!  Even had one get caught up in a small tree   Good thing I was around to help her out!

Any advise on finding someone trustworthy to try to re-burn it?  I don't even know of a vet that will see them  

I will try and get a photo up tonight for better reference.


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 9, 2011)

I would love to know the answer to this question too.  I was taught to disbud by the breeder we bought our goats from.  None of her goats have scurs.  I have only done 6 or so and so far none have had scurs, that I know of.  I keep in touch with everyone who has bought one of our babies from us except 1.  I would like to know what I am looking for because I don't want to sell babies to someone and they end up with scurs.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 9, 2011)

No matter how good of a job is done, you will find that you will have the occasional scur.  In my opinion the question is how big is the scur.  If it is a thumbnail scur (small thin scur) these are usually loose and can be taken off by hand and often times after removing them a few times they cease to grow.  On the other hand I once bought a buck with scurs big enough they might as well been horns.  I had to hack them off to show him(ugh).  Needless to say it was a horrible job, and probably as bad for me (having to do it) as it was for him (the pain).  One of them was curled around and growing back into his head.
     As far as reburning your goats the rule is to wait 6-9 weeks after the first burn.


----------



## Reptigirl (Jun 9, 2011)

Well I'm not sure if these photos will be much to help... It's awfully hard to take pictures of a wiggly goat kid!  Let alone show the actual size of the numb.

In just the week I have had her it is more noticeable then when I got her.  






Here you can kind of see the point forming...





Horns?  Scurs? or normal for a disbudded kid?


Thanks for any replies!


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jun 9, 2011)

One of my nubian mommas has a "bump" on her head just like that.  It has been like that since we bought her 3 years ago.  It never grows so I guess it is not technically a scur but it is hard on the top like a horn is.  I am still fairly new to all of this though.


----------



## Reptigirl (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## CindyS (Jun 11, 2011)

It needs to be reburned. When the scab comes of there should be smooth skin, not a bump, use the other side for comparison. the scur is small enough it should work if done properly this time.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 11, 2011)

looks like a horn to me.  notice the other side is healed over and hair covering it, this side no hair looks like horn.   wait a few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Reptigirl (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.  My gut feeling is there is a horn coming in :/

I have gotten a few contacts of Vets that do disbudding although all of them are a good drive for me... Not comfortable doing it myself yet.


----------



## fanov8 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmmm...  2 of my 3 kids have this same thing.  How late is too late to reburn?  My 2 are both 4 months old now.  Is that too old?  I would have to find someone to do them for me if it's not too late.  Seems to me that we have already reached the point of no return.  They don't seem to be getting any bigger but you can tell that they each have one.  Any input?


----------

